# Anyone starting adoption in Highlands of Scotland



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there I am loving this forum and the experiences on it, however a lot of people are in England where the processes seem quite different to my LA.  I am therefore hoping there will also be someone local who is in the adoption process so that we can share experiences relevant to the Highland Council.
Look forward to hearing from you and of course continuing chatting to all you other lovely ladies!


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Sieve


I'm not sure if there is anyone from the Highlands here, I can't think of anyone but maybe a lurker will pop in to join you. As you know there are a few of us from Scotland and our LA's will have similar ways of working to yours so if any of us can help we'd try our best.  I think Aberdeenshire is maybe the closest at the moment but might be wrong.  I'm in South West Scotland so about as far from you as possible.  


Bx


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Boggy

thanks for that.  yes i am sure all the Scottish ones are fairly similar.  

its funny but when i was going through ivf there was hardly anyone on from my area and yet i notice now there are quite a few people on a thread i started way back!   so maybe someone will pop up yet!  it just would be nice to have someone from this area but hey ho!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm another Scottish adopter but Strathclyde area rather than the Highlands.  

Happy to help if I can.

Bop


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Many thanks Bop, appreciate it.


----------

